# H&K USP 9mm



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I have an H&K usp 9mm with 8 extra mags. I am looking for a lake bonneville layout boat or something close to it. Also might be up for something else or a waterfowl gun let me know
8016904283


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a marsh rat I'll trade ya. Straight across. ;-)


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

That's awfully tempting lol


----------

